# Trying to get rid of SW



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I've got some SWs that I'd like to get rid of, i have:

Njal
Ulrik
Ragnar
>30 Grey Hunters/Blood Claws/Wolf Guard (Assembled with a variety of bolt pistols, chainswords and bolters, all have helmeted heads)
5 Terminators, (1 w/ claws, 1 with thunder hammer and SS, 1 w/ frost blade and SS, 1 w/asault cannon and power sword, 1 w/ storm bolter and chainsword)
Dreadnought, no weapons glued in
10 Long Fangs, 4 lascannons, 2 missile launchers, 4 missile launcehrs
1 Drop Pod

Most models are basecoated, if anyones interested let me know


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

What do you want for them? with a little conversion work im sure i could make some blood angels out of em.


----------

